# R. Schumann - Träumerei | In-depth Tutorial



## Antune

Hi everyone,
Here is my second tutorial on Kinderszenen by R. Schumann.
Often students ask to work on Träumerei with me, and perhaps sometimes they ask too early.
In my opinion, it is one of the most challenging ones in the cycle.
I tried to address some of the challenges with my solutions and included the sheet music with fingerings that I came up with.
Also, I gave some suggestions about the tempo (at three different speeds) and explained my view on voicing, phrasing, and pedaling.
I hope you enjoy it!
Good luck!


----------



## Dimace

Another high quality analysis from our Netherlands friend! Your students must be VERY happy with you, my dearest. Exemplary legato and voices analysis. I can't my self imagine a better way to present this masterpiece. Your pedal is also excellent. (for my taste a little bit reserved - I use the pedal more decisively) but I admit your way is VERY good and acoustically excellent. I wait for more videos and I wish you all the best as an excellent teacher and (certainly) as a performer.


----------



## Antune

Dimace said:


> Another high quality analysis from our Netherlands friend! Your students must be VERY happy with you, my dearest. Exemplary legato and voices analysis. I can't my self imagine a better way to present this masterpiece. Your pedal is also excellent. (for my taste a little bit reserved - I use the pedal more decisively) but I admit your way is VERY good and acoustically excellent. I wait for more videos and I wish you all the best as an excellent teacher and (certainly) as a performer.


Many thanks for the kind words! I am happy to hear the appreciation, and it is very motivating!
I'll be doing more videos for sure and happily keep sharing them.
All the best!


----------

